# RST Omega TNL 2010



## EvilEvo (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebes RST Team, habe mir vor nicht allzu langer Zeit oben genannte Gabel gekauft. Kaufgrund war in erster Linie der Preis und das Gewicht für so wenig Geld. Allerdings konnte ich die im Katalog angegebenen 1,75kg nichtmal annähernd erreichen, meine Waage blieb 2140g stehen, was mir doch ein arg großer Unterschied zur Herstellerangabe ist. Evtl. hat meine Waage aufgrund schlechter Lastverteilung auch versagt, glaube ich aber eher weniger.

Meine eigentliche Frage geht dahin, dass im Katalog die Gabel ausschließlich mit 100mm angeboten wurde, meine Gabel aber maximal 80mm einfedert. Habe auch die Feder mal ausgebaut und die Gabel komplett abgesenkt, wenn ich dann den Federweg messe, komme ich auf 87mm, das Elastomer dürfte die 7mm ziemlich genau ausmachen.
Meine Frage nun, hab ich jetzt doch eine Version mit 80mm oder sind 20mm Federweg allen Ernstes Herstellungstoleranzen?

Um auch mal was wirklich positiven zu sagen, die Gabel arbeitet toll, kaum spürbares Losbrechmoment, sehr sensibel über fast den gesamten Federweg, die TNL Dämpung mag ich auch sehr, die Stufen der Einstellung funktionieren richtig gut, die Gabel federt allerdings ein wenig schnell aus für mein geringes Körpergewicht, aber da kann man ja mit Öl was machen oder gibt es sogar interne Verstellmöglichkeiten?

Gut eine Frage hab ich dann doch noch, welche Härte hat die grüne Feder und gibt es noch weichere? Ich wiege nur 57kg und brauche daher immer sehr weiche Federn.

mfg EvilEvo und schonmal Danke


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo EvilEvo,

danke erst einmal für das Lob.
Die RST Omega TnL ist eine viel verkaufte Gabel erhältlich in den Varianten 80, 100 sowie 120mm Federweg, je nachdem wie ein Hersteller diese benötigt. Der Federweg sollte auch an dem schmalen Aufkleber innen in der Tauchrohreinheit ablesbar sein. 
Die TnL Dämpfung arbeitet nach folgendem Prinzip: eine geschlossene und damit wartungsfreie Ölpatrone arbeitet nach dem Druckstufenprinzip auf der rechten Seite der Gabel - rechts sitzt die Stahlfeder welche von fast allen Herstellern als Standardausführung eingesetzt werden, sprich für 85kg Fahrergewicht.
Die Dämpfung wirkt nur auf die Einfedergeschwindigkeit und man kann diese stufenlos bis zur vollständigen Blockade der Gabel erhöhen. Auf den Ausfedervorgang hat diese also keinen Einfluß. Die Dämpfungspatrone ist fest ab Werk verpresst, also nicht modifizierbar.
Die Gewichtsangabe ist ein klarer Druckfehler - da ist das Gewicht der äußerlich identischen RST F1RST Air hereingeraten. Wir bitten dies zu entschuldigen. Bei dem Preis der RST Omega sind noch keine großen Gewichtseinsparungen möglich.

Unter folgendem Link sind nochmal die technischen Daten sowie Gabelvarianten und Gewichte einsehbar:

http://www.rst.com.tw/ct/product/product2.jsp?id=PI1249375878112 

Die weicheren Federn sind gerade noch nicht erhältlich, bitte eine PM mit mit der Emailadresse ans uns, damit wir bescheid geben können wann diese wieder bei Paul Lange & Co. eintriffen.
Der Fachhändler des Vertrauens kann diese dann bei PL bestellen.

Sollten noch Fragen offen sein, sind wir stehen wir gerne zur ev. Problemlösungen bereit 

Einen Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (19. Februar 2010)

Danke für die rasche Antwort, also auf dem Aufkleber steht, dass sie 100mm Federweg hat "Travel 100mm", eventuell falscher Aufkleber?
Das mit dem Gewicht habe ich mir auch schon fast gedacht. Wegen den Federn melde ich mich dann nochmal, ich sollte, denke ich, wirklich eine Weichere verbauen.

Edit: Was ich auch mal loben muss, ist die Optik und zumindest hervorragend anmutende Verarbeitung, möchte mich dahingehend noch nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, da ich die Gabel erst ca. 400km gefahren bin, hoffe das bestätigt sich noch über die Saison.


----------



## ollo (21. Februar 2010)

wenn ich mir Deine Gabel so ansehe, würde ich sagen sie hat 100 mm. Hast Du schon einmal von der Gummidichtung (unten wo die Standrohre in das Gabelcasting eintauchen)  bis zu dem Punkt gemessen wo die Standrohre in die Gabelkrone übergehen, das sieht mir nach 10 cm aus.


gruß ollo


----------



## EvilEvo (21. Februar 2010)

Hi, das sind noch mehr als 10cm, muss nochmal messen gehen aber es waren ca. 12,5cm.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo EvilEvo,

ich habe soeben gleich einmal eine RST Omega TnL 100 aus dem Lager geholt und geprüft - nach dem Entfernen der Feder habe ich die Gabel komplett komprimiert und diese hat 95mm Federweg freigegeben, der Rest sollte der Endanschlagspuffer in Anspruch nehmen - hier nochmal die Explosionszeichnung: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/6/2/1/9/9/_/large/OmegaTnL100.jpg

Die Haptik und Optik der Gabel kommt nicht von ungefähr - die Technik der hochwertigen Gabelschwestern F1RST Air und Air Platinum kommt auch in der günstigen RST Omega zum Einsatz 

Viel Spaß noch mit der RST Omega.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (22. Februar 2010)




----------



## EvilEvo (22. Februar 2010)

Also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, sind die fehlenden MM beim Federweg der Restweg, um den das Elastomer noch komprimiert wird?  Wenn sie denn soweit mal einfedert, bin einfach zu leicht für die Standartfeder, aber da kann man ja bald Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo EvilEvo,

ja, mit auf das Fahrergewicht abgestimmten Stahlfedern, wird sich die Federwegsausnutzung deiner RST Omega TnL natürlich wesentlich verbessern. Wegen der fehlenden Millimeter Federweg - zum Elastromer für den Endanschlag (Durchschlagschutz) wird sich eventuell noch etwas Toleranz "dazuaddiert" haben, dass nur 87mm messbarer Federweg vorliegen. Das ist die schlüssigste Erklärung. 
Wie gesagt, die Lagerware hatte 95mm nutzbaren Federweges mit leicht komprimiertem Endanschlagspuffer.
Wir geben auf jeden Fall bescheid wegen der Austauschfedern und wünschen noch viele spaßige Stunden auf dem Bike 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## EvilEvo (25. April 2010)

Muss leider eine schlechte Nachricht überbringen, meine RST Omega hat am linken Standrohr deutliche Einlaufspuren und teilweise blättert die Beschichtung an den Standrohrern an dieser Stelle ab, Meine Kamera kann sowas leider nicht gut fotografieren.
Die Einlaufspuren sind aussschließlich links aber dafür nahezu überall.
Sollte ich mir da jetzt Sorgen machen? Was ist zu tun?


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (28. April 2010)

Hallo EvilEvo,

auf damit zum Händler - der kann diese an Paul Lange schicken und es gibt in der Regel eine neue dafür. Diese Einlaufspuren kommen leider in seltenen Fällen immer mal wieder vor und da lassen wir unsere Kunden nicht hängen!

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (28. April 2010)

Super danke!


----------



## benn9411 (4. Mai 2010)

ich hab auch welche dran so ca 5cm groß auf beiden seiten  und der händler hat sie nicht ersetzt.

ben


----------



## EvilEvo (4. Mai 2010)

Ich habe sie noch nicht weggebracht, bin noch nicht dazu gekommen habe aber mal ein ordentliches Bild hingekriegt.


----------



## benn9411 (4. Mai 2010)

soviel ist bei mir noch schwarz


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo benn9411,

dann ab damit zum Händler und nicht abwimmeln lassen - RST ist bei solchen Defekten recht kulant.

Bitte probieren.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## kampfgnom (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Sind die Cantisockel der Omega eigentlich abschraubbar? Ich finde keinen Händler, der die reine Disc-Variante liefern kann, will aber auch keine sinnlosen Astangeln anbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (26. Mai 2010)

Es gibt keine reine Disc-Variante, wenn du sowas gesehen hast, war´s eine OEM-Version. Die Cantisockel sind aber abschraubbar.


----------



## kampfgnom (26. Mai 2010)

Mmh, das Bild habe ich (wie auch die Varianten 'Disc, Disc & V-Brake') direkt von der RST-HP...


----------



## EvilEvo (26. Mai 2010)

Coole Sache, mein Händler kriegt die nicht, nur Disc&V-Brake in einem. Dann bin ich mal gespannt, was der Support dazu meint.


----------



## kampfgnom (26. Mai 2010)

Jupp, ich fände die Disc only auch sehr begrüßenswert. Denn selbst mit demontierten Sockeln stehen die Ansätze des Castings noch sehr weit vor...


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wegen der Erscheinung der RST Omega sind die Modelle für den Aftermarkt, sowie die für den Erstausrüstermarkt zu unterscheiden.
Paul Lange hat wegen der universelleren Einsetzbarkeit nur die RST Omega *MIT* Canti-Sockeln im Programm.
Somit wird man die für den Disc Einsatz schickere Gabel ohne Canti-Sockel nur an Kompletträdern finden können...

Einen schönen Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## kampfgnom (31. Mai 2010)

Sehr schade, aber vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Eine Gabel mit den unnötigen Fangeisen wird mir nicht wieder ans Rad kommen. Muss ich mich wohl oder übel anderweitig umsehen.
Oder hat sich im europäischen Ausland ein Importeur anders entschieden als Paul Lange?


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo kampfgnom,

viel Spaß beim suchen.
Bei der zweiten Frage sind wir etwas überfordert - da hilft dann nur noch: http://www.rst.com.tw/ct/distributors/distributors.jsp

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------

